# [SOLVED] USB SDCard Reader not working

## elomaniak

Hi

As i currently have to dd large images (16GB) on various SDCards i thought it would be good to use an extra SDCard Reader via USB, next to the internal reader.

So i attached it

and got following message in dmesg

```
[  820.153774] usb 1-1.4: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci

[  820.434618] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=1307, idProduct=0330

[  820.434626] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  820.434630] usb 1-1.4: Product: Mass Storage Device

[  820.434633] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Generic   

[  820.434636] usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 00000000000006

[  820.434930] scsi4 : usb-storage 1-1.4:1.0

[  821.435203] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB  CF Reader   0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  821.435502] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[  822.295149] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

it is supposed to show four different card readers

lsusb shows me this

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0424:2514 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0424:2514 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ac:0237 Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (ISO)

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05ac:8403 Apple, Inc. Internal Memory Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 1307:0330 Transcend Information, Inc. 63-in-1 Multi-Card Reader/Writer

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05ac:8507 Apple, Inc. Built-in iSight

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05ac:8242 Apple, Inc. Built-in IR Receiver

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05ac:9136 Apple, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 05ac:0221 Apple, Inc. Aluminum Keyboard (ISO)

Bus 002 Device 010: ID 05ac:2912 Apple, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 011: ID 05ac:8508 Apple, Inc. iSight in LED Cinema Display

Bus 002 Device 012: ID 05ac:9236 Apple, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05ac:820a Apple, Inc. Bluetooth HID Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05ac:820b Apple, Inc. Bluetooth HID Mouse

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 05ac:8218 Apple, Inc. Bluetooth Host Controller

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 05ac:1006 Apple, Inc. Hub in Aluminum Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 05ac:9137 Apple, Inc. 

```

and finally the lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216M [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)

04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): LSI Corporation FW643 [TrueFire] PCIe 1394b Controller (rev 08)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

```

I hope somebody can help me to get this CardReader running

Thanks in advanceLast edited by elomaniak on Thu Mar 06, 2014 7:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomtom69

Is SCSI_MULTI_LUN enabled in your kernel config?

----------

## elomaniak

it wasnt,

enabled and compiled new kernel,

will check when i get hands on the card reader

thanks

EDIT:

Works great now  :Smile: 

----------

